

Is your startup name infringing on a trademark or registered business? - kcovia
http://kcovia.com/startup-name-infringing-trademark-registered-business/

======
kcovia
I'm writing a book on naming your startup. Part of the process is checking for
trademarks and secretary of state registrations. If you follow Silicon Valley
(the hbo show) they actually dealt with this a few episodes ago.

I thought this article would be of use to everyone out there who wants to
avoid trademark messiness. Hope it's useful.

------
edoceo
I have an API that checks (and monitors) USPTO as well as 300+ social networks
for name conflict. Use it for all new projects.

